# The "Prism Light" Sight from LimbSaver



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Limb Saver has developed a light collection system that collects ambient light into your sight pins. The “prism lens” enables the fiber optics to gain as much light as possible intensifying it in the process. The geometric shape of the prism lens, combined with the reflective housing for the fibers, actually "traps" light in the housing. This will allow the hunter to confidently utilize the sight in low light conditions. The fiber optics on the Prism sight travel from the light collection prism lens into the sight pins, with very little fiber optics exposed. This gives the site system more durability during travel through your hunting grounds or climbing your tree because the fiber optics are not as exposed. 

There are five horizontal sight pins. The five sight pin posts are “constructed of a very durable and non-corrosive Liquidmetal material. Liquidmetal is a lightweight alloy with a yield strength, high wear-resistance, and high corrosion resistance.” 

This is and excellent choice for those hunters who hunt in all conditions and terrain. 

The 2-inch diameter sight ring has a bright white outline that trains your eye quickly to the sight ring and pins when you draw your bow. The built in bubble level enables you to hold your bow perpendicular while drawing. The finish on the sight is a G-1 Camouflage that is non reflective and looks sharp on my bow.

Tools required for the mounting of the sight were a flat screw driver and wrench. The mounting bracket has 5 holes to make the mounting the sight to your bow adjustable and durable. The sight used both bolts and locking nuts for secure stabilization to your bow. I removed one pin and sighted in two others using one pin for a 20 yard mark and another for a 30 yard mark. The two remaining pins I plan on removing or using for a long range marker. 

After practice and sighting of the pins I was excited to try out my new sight during a Michigan Spring turkey hunt. The sight performed beautifully during my spring hunt. I tagged a turkey that weighed 20lbs and had a 9 ½ beard. The conditions were early morning with a moderate rain. The pin shined brightly through my peep sight. I look forward for to using this sight during Michigan’s deer bow season.

Written by: Frank Anthonis
Field Staff for GaryBowhunting.com


----------

